# what is owssvr.dll



## kratak (Jan 8, 2005)

Hiya,

Recently I've noticed my stats coming up as one of the downloaded files as
/_vti_bin/owssvr.dll I have no idea what owssvr.dll is. Can anyone explain what this is? Should it be there, if not how to remove it

Thanks


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

owssvr.dll is a frontpage (web page design program) extension used for displaying the web pages correctly.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## kratak (Jan 8, 2005)

Hiya,

Thanks for the reply. Can you give me an example of what might cause this. I dont use frontpage when creating the web site and have only recently seen it in the stats as a file download.

thanks


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It's probably means that your host supports FrontPage Extensions. There is no need to delete it.


----------

